# TiVo Survey For My Class! Please Contribute To My Study!



## jessicasue (Apr 20, 2006)

Do you fast forward commercials?


Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked?


What is the first commercial you can think of?


What is your favorite current commercial?


Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live?


Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded)


Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why?


Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films?


Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without?


How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? 


How many programs do you record weekly?


Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch?


On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo?


If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind...


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

Do you fast forward commercials? Only when I want to get to the end of them quickly.

Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked? I don't use wind-up commercials.

What is the first commercial you can think of?" _"Only Mustang makes it happen, Only Mustang looks so great! Only Mustang makes it happen, Mustang, Mustang '68!"_

What is your favorite current commercial? 
Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live? Arn't they all "Taped Before a Live Studio Audience"? ....except the news, I guess.

Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded) I tune in the Oidar Wavelength when I tune. Otherwise, I just watch tv.

Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why? Live or otherwise, I'd rather watch the program. Where's the fun in "watching it recorded"? It recorded's all the time, but I never watch it. I watch the tv instead.

Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films? I like to watch tv.

Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without? I like to watch with my tivo! He's quiet during the program and never hogs the popcorn.

How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? Only when the programs rude or being nasty. Then it's time for a timeout.

How many programs do you record weekly? It all depends on what's weak this week.

Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch? Over six years, I think it's only expanded my rear.

On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo? 8.294685

If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind... If you don't mind, it won't matter.

And I feel with my fingers.


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

Do you fast forward commercials? Always


Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked? No


What is the first commercial you can think of? Can't think of one - haven't watched them in years now...


What is your favorite current commercial? Don't have one


Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live? All Recorded


Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded) Stargate SG-1, Stargate Atlantis, Battlestar Galactica, Doctor Who... (all recorded)


Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why? I only watch television once it is completely stored on my TIVO - never live


Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films? About 50/50


Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without? Yes


How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? Never


How many programs do you record weekly? Over 10 or so...


Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch? Maybe... I'm no longer concerned with what network a show is on and more concerned where I can get the "first run" episodes of my favorite shows recorded the fastest, and if I can get them recorded without on a commercial free network, even better


On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo? 10 - I wouldn't watch television any other way


If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind... I don't care unless the product placement takes away from the immersiveness factor of what I'm watching


----------



## michigan bob (Jan 17, 2004)

Do you fast forward commercials? All the time


Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked? no. However while forwwarding through commercials, if I see a movie trailer, i will occasionally watch it. Recently saw the trailer for DaVinci Code.


What is the first commercial you can think of? Cant


What is your favorite current commercial? None


Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live? all recorded....except football


Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded)
All recorded...24, medium, lost, survivor, .....kids like Emperors New School, Simpsons, 


Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why? 
Not ususally. However, if the show has started recording for less than 15 minutes, i will do something else, so when I come back to it, I can blow through the commericals


Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films? A lot more


Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without? Yep


How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? Never


How many programs do you record weekly? We have 30 programs in our Season Pass List


Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch? Probably, but I dont really know which shows are on which networks.


On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo? 10


If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind... 
Dont really care. I see product placement now. (ie Survivor)


----------



## mearlus (Nov 1, 2004)

Do you fast forward commercials? yes

Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked? yes

What is the first commercial you can think of? BMW

What is your favorite current commercial? Foreign commercials

Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live? All recorded, very rarely live.

Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded) Gilmore Girls, General Hospital, American Idol, Mythbusters, Ghost Hunters, Mind of Mencia, Charmed, The Apprentence, John Ratzenberger's Made in America, Lost

Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why? yes, it allows us to watch more shows in a shorter period of time by skipping commercials

Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films? programs

Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without? probably, but not by much. We use to have a stack of VHS tapes for recording.

How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? never

How many programs do you record weekly? It's hard to say, schedules on season passes vary. I'd say of regular programs about 20. 

Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch? Probably not, we're lucky enough to watch shows that are not usually on at the same time as another. With a few exceptions that are recorded on a second Tivo 

On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo? 8, I have high hopes for future developments 

If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind... This would make me happier. I know some shows do this more so now than in the past. It can be a game to try to spot intentional product placement sometimes. It also would allow for more programming to be watched during a period of time if skipping commercials would not be possible.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Do you fast forward commercials? 

Of Course


Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked?

Nope


What is the first commercial you can think of?

None


What is your favorite current commercial?

None


Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live?

Mix


Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded)

Too many to list but my must watch: Prison Break, Lost, Shield, TAR, Survivor, Americas Next Top Model, Dr. Who


Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why?

Yes- so I can fastforward commercials and dumb segments


Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films?

Programs


Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without?

Yes


How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? 

05%


How many programs do you record weekly?

10-12

Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch?

Yes

On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo?

10


If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind.

No opinion-- they seem to already do it.


----------



## GusMan (Nov 16, 2004)

Do you fast forward commercials?YES


Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked?YES


What is the first commercial you can think of?Commercails for other/new shows.


What is your favorite current commercial? Those un-pimp VW commercials.


Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live? 95% Recorded. 5% live - mostly news.


Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded)
Anything CSI, ER, Food programs. All recorded.


Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why?
Yes, so I can skip commercials.

Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films?
Programs

Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without?
Yes

How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it?
Not very often

How many programs do you record weekly?
10 or more.

Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch?
Yes

On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo?
10

If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind...
Neutral. Product placement happens all the time. Just dont SHOVE it down my throat or make it impact my programs. Heck, some programs, such as food/cooking programs, I would actually like to see more product placement.


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

Do you fast forward commercials?
-- Usually, unless I'm distracted and forget

Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked?
-- Yes. 

What is the first commercial you can think of?
-- The jell-o pudding "wiggle" commercial

What is your favorite current commercial?
-- Again, the Jell-o pudding "wiggle" commercial. OK I really don't know why, and the cow freaks me out, I think I just like the song

Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live?
-- Both. Depends on when its on and how badly I want to see it ("Lost" is always live!)

Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded)
-- Lost( Live), House( Recorded), Scrubs (Live), Bones (Depends when I get home), Battlestar Galactica (Recorded), Dr Who (Recorded), Family Guy(Live usually), The Daily Show (about 50/50)

Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why?
-- Nope. I'll start whenever I can, and if I catch up to realtime then so be it

Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films?
-- I think you mean TV Shows vs. Movies both of which are recorded by TiVo? My TiVo hasn't caught on that I like movies much yet and hasn't recorded many...

Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without?
-- I think I watch about the same, but now I watch more shows I like and less "Background noise" programming

How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it?
-- Usually I hit pause. Sometimes I forget. Probably about once or twice a day

How many programs do you record weekly?
-- Aside from autorecorded suggestions? Probably about 6 on average

Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch?
-- Yes, but only a little bit so far. Its found some shows that I didn't know were on those channels (once, a channel I didn't realize I had!)

On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo?
9

If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind...

Product Placement is OK if its just somebody using the product. AKA the story has someone sit down and use a computer, and that computer happens to be Brand X. I wouldn't want the story to be an advertisement for Brand X Computers "hey look how cool Brand X is!" 

I don't mind commercials, as they pay for the programming for me. I don't mind watching them when I watch live TV. I record not to skip commercials, but to see the shows I would otherwise miss (though I do skip the commercials)


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Do you fast forward commercials?* If it's a recorded program, yeah*

Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked? *Very rarely*

What is the first commercial you can think of? *Can't think of any non-tv show commercials*

What is your favorite current commercial? *none*

Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live? *All recorded except sports*

Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded) *24, lost, family guy, the shield, theif, rescue me all recorded *

Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why? *I start some shows delayed if that counts, so no commercials*

Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films? *Programs*

Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without? *With!
*

How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? *Do you mean not finish it? very rarley*

How many programs do you record weekly? *20*

Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch? *Very little*

On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo? *9*

If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind...


----------



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

jessicasue said:


> Do you fast forward commercials? YES
> 
> Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked? NO
> 
> ...


 pete


----------



## ZombiE (Dec 17, 2005)

Do you fast forward commercials? Yes


Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked? Never


What is the first commercial you can think of? Don't watch them


What is your favorite current commercial? None


Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live? All Recorded


Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded) all recorded: 24, simpsons, Idol, Discovery Channel programs, Auto (car) programs.


Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why? Yes to skip commercials


Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films? Programs


Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without? Yes


How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? Never


How many programs do you record weekly? About 10


Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch? Nope


On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo? 11


If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind...
Could care less, I'll skip over them as well.


----------



## cthomp (Dec 24, 2001)

Do you fast forward commercials?
Sometimes

Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked?
Yes

What is the first commercial you can think of?
The Sentinel. The commercial was just on.

What is your favorite current commercial?
Don't have one

Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live?
Mix

Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded)
Top 5 Season passes NCIS: Recorded; West Wing: live: 24: Recorded; The Unit: Live; Doctor Who: Live

Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why?
NO

Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films?
Programs

Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without?
Yes

How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? 
Sometimes

How many programs do you record weekly?
27 Season passes + whatever I choose by going through suggestions.

Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch?
No

On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo?
9

If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind...
Don't really care one way or another.


----------



## m_jraj (Oct 23, 2002)

Do you fast forward commercials? Yes


Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked? Yes


What is the first commercial you can think of? Aflac


What is your favorite current commercial?Can't think of one


Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live? all recorded, but many only 20 minutes or so behind live.


Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded) Lost, West Wing, 24, Scrubs, Sons & Daughters, My Name is Earl, The Office, Survivor, Desperate Housewives, Baseball, Football in season, Sportscenter daily


Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why? So I can skip through it. Especially sports.


Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films? programs


Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without? no


How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? never


How many programs do you record weekly? see above list of shows I watch


Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch? no


On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo? 10


If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind... happy - less skipping....and sad - more wasted dialogue


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

*Do you fast forward commercials?*

Usually, but I frequently stop and watch a commercial when it catches my eye. Btw, there have been scientific studies done showing that most people will say they skip the commercials and don't watch them when they actually do. They just say they skip them because it seems the popular thing to say or do. Plus, when quizzed on commercials, they actually know and have seen them, equal to those without TiVo's, DVR's, or other timeshifting devices. 

*Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked?*

Yes, often...

*What is the first commercial you can think of? *

The recent Sprint PCS commercial with the 8 or so people that all looked eerily similar to one another, that ends with "if we were all the same, it would be creepy."

*What is your favorite current commercial?*

I have a couple that come to mind.

The Domino's pizza ad with the guy and the kiddie microphone just outside his front door that ends with him looking to the heavens saying, "Uncle Paul, if you can hear me..." then Uncle Paul walks by inside the house in the background saying, "I can hear you, now give me my pizza," and the guy says, "Uncle Paul, everybody."

I also like that ask.com ad where the guy says, "Without tools we'd just be... uh...", then a monkey (carried by a gal who walks up) says, "animals with pants," the guy says, "Yeah," and then the monkey ends with, "I'm hungry."

*Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live? *

Mix, but mostly recorded...

*Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded) *

All recorded: American Idol, Survivor, The Amazing Race, Deal or No Deal, Unan1mous, So You Think You Can Dance, Dancing with the Stars, Fear Factor, Charmed, Smallville, Supernatural, Medium, Ghost Whisperer, Doctor Who, The 4400, Surface, Invasion, Lost, Stargate SG-1, Stargate Atlantis, Battlestar Galactica (the new series), 24, Prison Break, Alias, Desperate Housewives, Grey's Anatomy, Pepper Dennis, Commander In Chief, Freddie, The King of Queens, How I Met Your Mother, Two and a Half Men, The New Adventures of Old Christine, Courting Alex, Out of Practice, Reba, Twins, What I Like About You, Living with Fran, Joey, Will & Grace, Four Kings, My Name is Earl, Punk'd, 20/20, and Night Stalker & Threshold (both now canceled but will be watching the unaired episodes this summer on Sci-Fi so the SP's remain on my TiVo's).

There are other shows I'll watch live, like Entertainment Tonight, Inside Edition, News (both local and national), The Tonight Show, Ellen, plus a number of others... but since I don't record them, I don't and can't catch them all weekly... just on occasion... The shows I record, as in the first group above, I watch every single episode of...

*Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why? *

Not usually on purpose, but I often won't be around to watch it until it has finished... sometimes I will wait until it's enough into the program that I can FF through commercials (generally 10 min. for each half-hour scheduled for a program; e.g., 20 min. for a 1-hour show). But even though I FF through commercials, I still end up seeing more commercials now than I did before TiVo. Before TiVo, I wouldn't pay attention to commercials... getting up to do things around the house, or on the computer, conversations with others, etc., or just plain tuning them out.. Now, I have to pay attention to them in order to catch the start of the show after the commercials end. Therefore, a commercial often catches my eye, and I'll stop to watch it. The key is to make the commercial entertaining, or visually appealing that it catches the eye. Even then, FF at 2x, I still see enough of the commercials to recognize many of the products. I actually enjoy many of the commercials now, and therefore prefer FF over a 30-sec. skip. I don't want to skip the commercials entirely, but do like being able to FF through them. Ironically, as a result of watching more TV because of TiVo, I also now catch and watch more commercials...

*Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films?*

More weekly programs...

*Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without?*

Most definitely, without a doubt...

*How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? *

Never... that's what the Pause key is for...  

*How many programs do you record weekly?*

Around 45 or so now... it recently was more, but several of my shows have already been canceled this season...

*Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch?*

Probably... I now have four TiVo's because there are oftentimes 4 or 5 shows on at the same time that I want to watch. Something I do now that I didn't do before getting four TiVo's, is I will try to record the pilot plus one additional episode of each new show each season to see if it's a show I might like; consequently, increasing the number of shows I now watch... Before TiVo, I would only watch a new show if the promo's for it caught my interest before it began airing, or if I heard a lot of good buzz about the show from friends after it began airing... Even then, I never caught every episode of a show, like I do now... Since TiVo came into my life just over three years ago, I now catch every single episode of all my favorite shows, and am now watching more shows across more networks; which, contrary to what advertisers believe, I am now exposed to many more advertisements than before...

*On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo? *

Off the scale... 10+++... I absolutely luv my TiVo's!!! 

And look forward to TiVo just continuing to improve with new features and abilities with each new software update...

*If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind... *

I'm not a big fan of product placement... however, occasional, cleverly disguised product placement has been fine, but to see shows form entire episodes around a product, it becomes too obvious and takes away from the show. Some shows, like Survivor, or other game shows, it's almost expected, but when an episode of Smallville recently centered around the Ford Fusion, it just seemed silly; instead of focusing on the plot, the characters were focusing on pointing out the features of the car, thus becoming a commercial itself... but still better than any type of ticker at the bottom of the screen I've seen others mention, god forbid anything like that would ever happen; the network splashes with sound effects are annoying enough... plus, I actually do find many commercials entertaining, aside from being informative, and would not like to see them go away.

I do like the Ford commercials during American Idol with all of the contestants... I've found several of those creative and entertaining, and have rewound those. But if they do a similar thing with a series like Smallville, then it just doesn't work, imho... 

<edited for clarification>


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Do you fast forward commercials?
- about 50/50, depends on what I'm doing while watching the program 

Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked?
-Yes

What is the first commercial you can think of?
- ipod

What is your favorite current commercial?
- welchers grape juice - the kids are so cute

Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live?
- a mix of recorded and live

Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded)
- Live: ANTM, Sopranos, Big Love, Apprentice, 
-Recorded: Theif, Medium, OC Housewives, Des Housewives, Real World, 8th&Ocean, Huff, L&O


Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why?
- Yes, b/c something else may be on or I want to be able to ff/rewind parts

Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films?
-Yes

Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without?
-I watch more with TiVo

How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? 
- about once per show

How many programs do you record weekly?
- 17

Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch?
-No - but it did present a channel I did not know I had.

On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo?
- 6

If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind... 
- I prefer commercials, as they are able to give more information and are much more creative.
Product placement has little effect on my buying habits.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Do you fast forward commercials? yes

Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked?yes

What is the first commercial you can think of? Kenmore Elite Oasis

What is your favorite current commercial? A Visa commercial, I believe. Anyone that is funny is a winner.

Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live? Mix

Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded)

Everyone Loves Raymond, The Loop, American Idol, Survivor, The Amazing Race, Deal or No Deal, Unan1mous, Fear Factor, Surface, 24, The King of Queens, Reba, NCIS, Yes Dear and WWE.

If I'm home tend to watch live delayed, if caught up to live I tend to pause live then watch a recorded show

Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why? Yes, if watching live delayed then catchup to live I will go to watch another show then watch it later.

Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films? programs

Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without? Complete programs yes, total I would say less.

How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? Seldom

How many programs do you record weekly? 15 to 25

Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch? yes

On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo? 10

If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind...

Don't mind


----------



## eksimba (Nov 18, 2002)

Do you fast forward commercials?
Yes, almost always.

Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked?
Yes, occasionally.

What is the first commercial you can think of?
Fedex Super Bowl commercial, where the cave man gets stomped.

What is your favorite current commercial?
Fedex Super Bowl commercial, where the cave man gets stomped.

Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live?
A mix, but probably 95% recorded. I occasionally watch the evening news live.

Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded)
Recorded: Lost, House, Desperate Housewives, Grey's Anatomy, Two and a Half Men, Extreme Makeover Home Edition, CBS SUnday Morning, my kids watch a whole slew of children's shows
Live: ABC Evening news, occasional sporting events

Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why?
No... If an hour-long show is currently being aired live I might wait 15-20 minutes to start watching it so I can avoid seeing commercials.

Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films?
Programs

Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without?
Yes

How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it?
Not very often, if ever.

How many programs do you record weekly?
10-15 adult shows, and more children's shows than I can count

Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch?
Yes

On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo?
8.5

If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind... 
I would hate more product placement. It would most likely dilute the plot and alter the story/dialogue in ways that would feel 'fake'.


----------



## Frankenstien (Feb 8, 2006)

Do you fast forward commercials? _Yes_

Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked? _Yes_

What is the first commercial you can think of? _Office Linebacker, a Superbowl or two ago_

What is your favorite current commercial?

Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live? _Mostly recorded_

Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded) _Its a long list. If you need it let me know._

Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why?

Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films? _Programs_

Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without? _Yes_

How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? _Rarely_

How many programs do you record weekly? _About 100 hours worth. If you need a number let me know._

Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch? _Yes_

On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo? _10_

If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind... _Depends on how well its done. If its subtle then I'm good._


----------



## snedecor (Jun 27, 2001)

Do you fast forward commercials?*I use multiple 30 second skips and never see them*

Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked?
*Only during the super bowl*

What is the first commercial you can think of?
*Mr. Whipple (Charmin)*

What is your favorite current commercial?

*Don't have one.* 
Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live?
*All Recorded.*

Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded)
*Season passes for 24, The Unit, Dr. Phil, Modern Marvels*

Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why?
*I wait about 20 minutes into it, that way I can skip commercials and end on time!*

Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films?
*Programs*

Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without?
*Yes*

How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it?
*About 3x per week*

How many programs do you record weekly?

*About 10* 
Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch?
*Yes*

On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo?
*9*

If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind...

*Depends on whether or not it was cleverly integrated with the plot. In general, I'd rather had commercials, that I can skip*


----------



## jtrain (Jan 17, 2006)

Do you fast forward commercials? *Yes, always*

Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked? *Yes*

What is the first commercial you can think of?*MI:3, last night during Alias*

What is your favorite current commercial?*In general, the Burger King - King commercials*

Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live?*90% recorded - 10% live*

Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded)*Recorded - 24, Lost, Desperate Housewives, Survivor, the Amazing Race, the Office, the Apprentice, Alias*

Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why?*Rarely would I wait for it to completely end, normally start watching middle to end, if I did wait till the end it would be because friends or family are coming over and want to see from the beginning*

Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films?*Recorded programs*

Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without?*Yes, because I can watch on my time, not on the network schedule*

How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it?

Often, I have kids!

How many programs do you record weekly?

8-12

Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch?

Somewhat, as I mostly watch the network channels, but as I can see more on my time, I watch an increased number of networks.

On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo?

11

If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind...

Would be kind of sad, unless it's done very discreetly (as opposed to an example like the movie "Truman Show" where it is blatant)


----------



## quarkman97 (Nov 18, 2002)

Do you fast forward commercials?
Yes, almost always.


Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked?
Yes.


What is the first commercial you can think of?
The careerbuilder.com commercials with the guy claiming he works with a bunch of monkeys.


What is your favorite current commercial?
The Burger King ones with the Burger King guy with the scary mask.


Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live?
Almost always recorded shows. Live TV only for NFL football.


Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded)
All of these are recorded:
Lost
Pardon the Interruption (daily)
Daily Show with Jon Stewart (daily)
South Park
The Amazing Race
Grey's Anatomy
Real World
Saturday Night Live
My Name is Earl
The Office
ER
24
Sopranos
Best Week Ever
Oliver's Twist
Iron Chef America


Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why?
No. The only time I would do this is to wait until enough "padding" happened so we didn't have to sit through the commercials.

Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films?
Yes.

Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without?
Heck yeah!

How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? 
Two or Three times a week. Probably late and night and dozing off.

How many programs do you record weekly?
Probably in the 40s

Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch?
Yes. Wishlists definitely help.

On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo?
9

If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind...
We already have product placement in almost all of the shows/movies we watch. I can only imagine if commercial advertising was replaced by product placement that it would increase tenfold. Like the previous poster said, if it was cleverly intergrated, it'd work. But if they stop and look at the product and smile at the camera, then it would get real cheesy, real fast.


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

Do you fast forward commercials? *Yes.*
Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked? *Yes, but extremely rarely.*
What is the first commercial you can think of? *VW German engineering parody.*
What is your favorite current commercial? *None. Commercials suck.*
Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live? *All recorded, or catching up to live.*
Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded) *Season passes for, in order, Rocko's Modern Live (syndicated; wish list), Malcolm in the Middle (new and syndicated), American Dad (new), Family Guy (new), MythBusters (new), Nip/Tuck (new), Top Gear (new), Simpsons Treehouse of Horror (wishlist), Simpsons (syndicated and new), South Park (new), Star Trek DS9 (syndicated), Star Trek TNG (syndicated), Colbert Report (new), Daily Show (new), Star Trek Voyager (syndicated), Playstation 3 (wishlist), Seinfeld (syndicated), Star Trek Enterprise (syndicated), Car and Driver TV (new), American Chopper (new).*
Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why? *Always. I refuse to watch commercials.*
Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films? *Assuming you mean TV shows versus movies on TV, the former.*
Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without? *Yes.*
How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? *If you mean never finish watching it, occasionally.*
How many programs do you record weekly? *Probably 50 or so; doesn't mean I watch all of them.*
Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch? *No.*
On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo? *7.*
If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind... *I don't want commercialism on a damn product that I pay for, both in terms of hardware and, from a technical standpoint, unnecessary service.*


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

Do you fast forward commercials? yes


Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked? yes


What is the first commercial you can think of? memory isn't good for this sort of thing... don't recall

What is your favorite current commercial? watch very few - favorite used to be any aflac commercial, though the most recent one wasn't very funny


Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live? all recorded


Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded) always recorded: survivor, 20/20, primetime, 60 minutes, amazing race, desperate housewives, lehrer news hour, american idol, top chef, jon stewart, reliable sources, this week w/ george stephanopoulous, CBS news sunday morning, face the nation, meet the press, tim russert (now you know what i do with my sunday mornings!), the apprentice, mission organization, dog whisperer


Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why? 

either until it ends or might start somewhat into the program so i can go past commercials - but i used to do this with my VCR also (watch from tape instead of live) just so i could either skip commercials or pause when i wanted or rewind to watch a scene again or catch dialog i missed (nothing more annoying than someone talking to you at a critical point in a program and missing what was said - )


Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films? programs


Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without? yes ... i used to record everything on VCR then not be able to find what i wanted so that i ended up with a gazillion used tapes ... to kludgy and not worth the work to find what i wanted so i missed a lot of what i otherwise would've watched a la tivo.


How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? never


How many programs do you record weekly? pretty much the list above and maybe 10 or so others (films or programs that aren't on season pass)


Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch? yes


On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo? 20


If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind 

if product placement isn't intrusive it doesn't bother me because it looks pretty much like real life (e.g. someone drinking a coke vs out of a clear bottle...) ... wouldn't annoy me and really it's immaterial. 

you know, before VCRs (yes, i'm old and was alive then  and then TIVO i didn't watch commericals either. i would turn down the volume or mute and glance back at the tv until it was all over. mostly, i would miss a part of the program after the commercial because i had tuned out.


----------



## Jestr40 (Jan 23, 2005)

Do you fast forward commercials? yes


Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked? yes


What is the first commercial you can think of? ESPN commercials, they are great


What is your favorite current commercial? the TAG spray commercial with the date mom!


Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live? mix


Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded) sports programs I try to watch live or at a slight delay, otherwise I TIVO Two and A-Half Men, Bones, LOST, The Colbert Report and The Daily Show every week and watch when I can


Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why? Sometimes, usually when there are two games on at the same time I will watch one live and catch-up to the other when the first is complete.


Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films? programs


Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without? definately


How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? sometimes


How many programs do you record weekly? 15-20


Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch? No


On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo? TEN


If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind... If I was forced to watch the placement (ie: disabled FFW) then I would be pissed, otherwise it really wouldn't matter.


----------



## segaily (Aug 3, 2003)

Do you fast forward commercials? 
yes 


Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked? 
yes 


What is the first commercial you can think of? 
none 


What is your favorite current commercial? 
none 


Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live? 
all recorded 


Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded) 


Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why? 
no TiVo lets me watch a show while it is recording so why wait. I will wait 15 or so minutes into a show so I can fast forward through commercials though. 

Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films? 
programs 


Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without? 
I watched about the same number of hours of tv but the time saved FF through commercials lets me watch an extra show or 2 a week 


How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? 
once or twice a month unless you count going to the kitchen for a snack and pausing the show I do that almost every day. 


How many programs do you record weekly? 
7 

Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch? 
no 

On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo? 
9 if 10 is perfect. 

If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind... 
I have no problem with product placement any show that gets to carried away with it will not get watched by me. Well done product placement does not bother me at all.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

*Do you fast forward commercials?*
Yes, by using the 30-second skip function.

*Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked?*
Yes, many times.

*What is the first commercial you can think of?*
The weird Burger King commercial with the guy in bed with the burger King and all the people looking..

*What is your favorite current commercial?*
The VW "unpimp" commercial.

*Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live?*
I only watch sports live, and often with a slight delay. I rarely if ever watch any other live TV.

*Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded)*
Live is easy: none.
Recorded, a lot but these stand out: Prison Break, Lost, Invasion, The Simpsons, American Idol, The Office, My Name Is Earl. I have a bunch of other shows where I've recorded the entire season so far but haven't watched it.

*Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why?*
No. If I want to watch the recording I just start watching... not sure why this question is here?

*Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films?*
I rarely record movies.

*
Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without?*
I don't think so, but not sure. I know I watch more shows that I WANT to see.

*How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? *
Very rarely. I pause if I walk away.

*How many programs do you record weekly?*
Total is probably at least 50, including suggestions. If you mean ones that I recorded by selecting them myself, maybe around 20.

*Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch?*
No. Almost the opposite, in fact.

*On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo?*
10. No complaints at all about the product itself.

*If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind...*
If it's unobtrusive, I don't mind. If it's done poorly, it would obviously be a distraction. Since I currently don't have to watch the entire commercials if I don't want to, I don't want a different way to force advertising on me. I think the discrete "yellow star" ads in TiVo is a good model to follow.


----------



## herdfan (Feb 5, 2003)

Do you fast forward commercials?

*Yes!*
Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked?

*Yes!*

What is the first commercial you can think of?

*FedEx with the cavemen.*

What is your favorite current commercial?

*FedEx with the cavemen. Can't really think of any others.*
Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live?

*Sports - live, everthing else - recorded*
Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded)

*NASCAR, Football - Live

How I met your mother, 2.5 Men, The Unit, Amazing Race, Survivor, Lost, Numbers, Desparate Housewives, Sopranos - ALL Recorded*

Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why?

*No. With TiVo you can waiting until its 20 minutes or so in and then FF through all the commercials. You get to the end about the same time.*
Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films?

*Programs*Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without?

*Probably Less. There is always something recorded that I wanted to see. So I watch only things I want, not what is on.*
How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it?

*Never.*
How many programs do you record weekly?

*Between me, my wife and my daughter, we have 28 Season Passes spread over 2 HD and 3 SD dual tuner DirecTiVo's*.

Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch?

*Probably lessened it. Don't really channel surf anymore.*
On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo?

*10! Can it be higher. It has literally changed the way my family watches TV. My daughter has her own dual tuner DirecTiVo that has SP's for her shows. She always has something to watch, and since we set the SP's, it controls to a great extent what she watches*.

If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind...

*Don't care. Product placement doesn't bother me as I can ignore it. So somebody is eating Dorito's on a show. It doesn't change the show. Now if they start going out of their way to mention products, then it might get annoying. One thing that sort of annoys me is when they black out the badges of vehicles when you can clearly tell what it is.*


----------



## Rawson819 (Oct 3, 2003)

*Do you fast forward commercials?*

Yes

*Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked?*

Yes

*What is the first commercial you can think of?*

The Sprint Fair & Flexible Plan commercial where the exec says he's sticking it to the man and his aid asks if he'd be sticking it to himself.

*What is your favorite current commercial?*

At the moment, the one I just referred to above.

*Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live?*

95% recorded, 5% live

*Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded)*

Lost
Heist
American Idol
Survivor
Apprentice
Boston Legal
Las Vegas
Flip That House
Amazing Race
My Name is Earl
Alias
The Unit
Invasion
Surface

*Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why?*

Nope, no need.

*Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films?*

Programs

*Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without?*

Absolutely!

*How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it?*

Often, but I usually pause it first.

*How many programs do you record weekly?*

Roughly about 20

*Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch?*

Slightly

*On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo?*

10

*If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind...*

I'm really indifferent on this. As long as I can fast forward commercials they don't bother me too terribly much. As long as product placements are subtle or blend in with the context of the scene, they don't bother me either. I guess if I had to choose, I'd go product placement route to avoid having to fast forward.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

*Do you fast forward commercials?*

Yes.

*Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked?*

If something catches my eye as it's flying by I will stop to watch it.

*What is the first commercial you can think of?*

I can't think of one.

*What is your favorite current commercial?*

I mainly only watch movie trailers, so I can't think of a favorite commercial

*Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live?*

Only recorded.

*Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded)*

That's a big list, we have 6 TiVos. 

*Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why?*

No, but I will wait until it's 20-30 minutes in before starting so that I can make sure I'm able to skip all the commercials.

*Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films?*

We watch way more TV then movies.

*Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without?*

Probably, but only because we can cram more programs into the same amount of time because we skip all the commercials.

*How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? *

I do this on occasion with unimportant shows which I simply use for background noise while I'm doing something else, but it's rare.

*How many programs do you record weekly?*

Probably 2-3 dozen, maybe more. Like I said we have 6 TiVos, so it's a lot. 

*Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch?*

Not really.

*On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo?*

9. I have a few complaints every now and then, but for the most part I've been a happy customer for many years.

*If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind...*

As long as it wasn't blatenly obvious to the point of distraction I wouldn't mind it. In fact I think this eventually the direction TV is going to go. However as it is right now I enjoy being able to skip past the commercials and just enjoy the program.

Dan


----------



## fanaticman13 (Nov 21, 2005)

Do you fast forward commercials?
*Yes, every chance I get.*

Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked?
*Nope, not that I can think of.*

What is the first commercial you can think of?
*The Nextel commercial with the guys in the office are dancing to "OH BABY BABY..." My wife gets a kick out of it.*

What is your favorite current commercial?
*I honestly don't have a favorite. To me commercials are either informative or annoying. Not entertaining.*

Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live?
*A mix of recorded and live. I'd say 90% recorded and 10% live.*

Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded)
*24, Family Guy, The Office, How I met your mother, My Name is Earl, Scrubs*

Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why?
*I usually will wait until the show is about 40 - 50% recorded so that I don't have to sit through commercials. Often times my wife and I will purposely miss a live show and have Tivo record it so that we can watch it without any interruptions after putting our daughter down for bed.*

Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films?
*Programs*

Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without?
*Yes*

How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? 
*Very rarely. Only if it is a show that I care very little about.*

How many programs do you record weekly?
*Probably around 15 - 20.*

Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch?
*No, it actually prevented me from feeling the need to jump from basic cable to extended cable.*

On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo?
*9*

If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind... 
*I'm indifferent.*


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Do you fast forward commercials?
30 sec skip, baby!

Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked?
Yep.

What is the first commercial you can think of?
Baby clydesdale for Bud

What is your favorite current commercial?
See above

Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live?
mix

Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded)
24
Prison Break
Mythbusters
The Simpsons
Family Guy
X-files
(mix of live/recorded)

Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why?
No

Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films?
recorded programs

Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without?
Yes

How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? 
Often

How many programs do you record weekly?
50+

Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch?
Yes

On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo?
11

If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind...
Don't care.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

Do you fast forward commercials? All the time.


Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked? Yes


What is the first commercial you can think of? I can't think of one


What is your favorite current commercial? I can't think of one.


Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live? Almost all recorded.


Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded) Recorded, I'd have to look at the To Do list to see what they are.


Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why? No, I'll wait until I won't have to watch commercials though.


Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films? Programs


Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without? With


How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? Never that I can remember


How many programs do you record weekly? I don't know. Anything I watch which happens to be weekly


Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch? Maybe


On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo? 10.


If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind... Sounds like a bad thing.


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

You should really try a survey service. It would make things easier.

http://www.surveymonkey.com/


----------



## danfi (Jan 6, 2006)

Do you fast forward commercials? Yes, always


Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked? Yes


What is the first commercial you can think of? 'Silent Hill' Movie promo


What is your favorite current commercial? 'Lost' Commercials


Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live? Recorded programs, live sports


Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded) All Recorded - Lost, Invasion, Bones.


Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why? I wait at least 15 minutes into it before starting. This way I can fastforward through all the commercials and never have to wait.


Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films? Programs.


Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without? Probably


How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? Once a week.


How many programs do you record weekly? 10.


Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch? Yes


On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo? 10


If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind... - It depends. If the product placement was done in such a way that it didn't noticeably alter the story line or the scene in which it is placed, it wouldn't affect me either way. If it did detract from the story or the acting in the scene, or in some way drew my attention away from the main arc of the scene, then I would be very unhappy.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Do you fast forward commercials? Yes, usually with skip, rather than FF.


Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked? Many times.


What is the first commercial you can think of? Anything by Frontier Airlines


What is your favorite current commercial? Anything by Frontier, FedEx caveman.


Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live? All recorded.


Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded) Sometimes watch CNN live, otherwise everything recorded (or in the case of baseball games, partially recorded) before I watch.


Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why? Nope.


Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films? Programs.


Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without? Absolutely.


How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? Almost never.


How many programs do you record weekly? Hundreds. Don't watch them all though.


Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch? Yes.


On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo? 8.


If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind...

If product placement is unobtrusive, I don't mind it. But I'd rather see more creative commercials that grab my attention or (better yet) have extended versions available on my Tivo (via ThumbsUp!)


----------



## bmoon1492 (Apr 19, 2006)

Do you fast forward commercials? Always

Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked? Yes

What is the first commercial you can think of? Bud

What is your favorite current commercial? None come to mind

Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live? 99% Recorded

Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded) Lost, Sopranos, CSI, Overhauling, Office, & Earl

Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why? Yes. I hate to wait through commericals, its also a time saver. 

Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films? Programs

Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without?  More with TiVo

How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? Daily

How many programs do you record weekly? 30

Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch? Yes

On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo? 9

If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind... Sad, but its still better then commericals.


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

Do you fast forward commercials?No. I use 30 sec skip all the time.


Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked? No


What is the first commercial you can think of? None. 


What is your favorite current commercial? None.


Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live? Mix.


Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded)
American Idol, Sopranos, Bull ****, 20/20, 60 minutes, Daily Show, Simpsons (all recorded)

Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why? No need to do that if you have DVR.


Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films? about 50-50.


Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without? Yes.


How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? 80% of the time.


How many programs do you record weekly? At least 20.


Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch? No.


On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo? Need to be more specific. 6 with stand alone, 8 with DirecTiVo.


If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind... 
Makes no difference to me. I only skip commercials because they steal my time. I'm not offended by them nor do I buy products due to advertisement.


----------



## PhantomDilbert (Nov 6, 2005)

peteypete said:


> You should really try a survey service. It would make things easier.
> 
> http://www.surveymonkey.com/


I second that. Also check out www.zoomerang.com.

Basic services are free. We use these all the time.


----------



## Jabberer (Oct 4, 2000)

Do you fast forward commercials?
_Always._

Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked?
_Yes, but not often - maybe once a month._

What is the first commercial you can think of?
_The Coke polar bear commercials from Christmas (told you I didn't look at commercials much;-))_

What is your favorite current commercial?
_Probably the Hummer H3 commercials where they assemble the vehicle in a reverse explosion - love the ad, hate the vehicle_

Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live?
_All recorded all the time._

Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded)
_SG-1, Atlantis, Battlestar Galactica, Dr. Who, West Wing, Law and Order, NCIS, Bones, House, Penn and Teller, and Lost are the main ones - all recorded._

Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why?
_Not really "end", but on Friday nights when Sci-Fi is doing 3 shows in a row that are pretty much my favorites, I'll wait until the first one is about over and then start watching the recorded content. The reason is so I don't have to watch the ads._

Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films?
_More recorded programs (if, by this you mean series). Not by much though._

Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without?
_No - less, since I'm not sitting there surfing._

How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? 
_Never. I only record what I care about._

How many programs do you record weekly?
_It varies, but probably averages 10 to 15._

Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch?
_Yes._

On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo?
_9_

If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind... 
_If you mean product placement as it's been used up until now, I wouldn't mind at all and would in fact welcome it over the ads I have to skip now. The real world is filled with BMWs, Coke, and Sony cameras, so it doesn't feel intrusive when they're just there. If, however, shows started pointing out "hey, it's a BMW!" then I'd have a problem with it._


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Do you fast forward commercials? Yes


Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked? No


What is the first commercial you can think of? Budweiser commercials during NFL games


What is your favorite current commercial? Don't have one.


Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live? never truly live....sometimes i wait 15 minutes and play catch up. But mostly recorded


Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded)Veronica Mars, Lost, Survivor, Smallville, CSI, Numb3rs, Courting Alex, How I met your mother, What I like about you, I'm sure I'm forgetting something.


Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why? no


Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films? programs


Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without? Yes


How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? never. that's what pause is for.


How many programs do you record weekly? over a dozen


Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch? Not sure, I search by title or genre, and not network


On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo? 9


If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind... It would probably have to be excessive to completely replace advertising. I'm not sure how I would like it.


----------



## bferrell (Jun 22, 2005)

jessicasue said:


> Do you fast forward commercials?


Yes, always (30 sec skip).


jessicasue said:


> Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked?


Yes


jessicasue said:


> What is the first commercial you can think of?


"VDub in da HOUSE"


jessicasue said:


> What is your favorite current commercial?


Fedex dino...


jessicasue said:


> Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live?


mix


jessicasue said:


> Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded)


Recorded: House, 24


jessicasue said:


> Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why?


Yes, to skip commercials


jessicasue said:


> Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films?


programs


jessicasue said:


> Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without?


Yes


jessicasue said:


> How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it?


Rarely


jessicasue said:


> How many programs do you record weekly?


8-10


jessicasue said:


> Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch?


Yes


jessicasue said:


> On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo?


10, very


jessicasue said:


> If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you
> happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind...


I don't like it, but it's better than commercials


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Do you fast forward commercials? *Yes*

Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked?*yes*

What is the first commercial you can think of?*VW *

What is your favorite current commercial? *VW - Un-Pimp Your Auto Baby  *

Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live? * a mix, mostly sporting events live and episodic shows recorded*

Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded) *OMG, too many to list but I will try.

RECORDED, WATCHED SAME NIGHT: Lost, Survivor, Amazing Race, How I met your Mother, Sopranos, The Wire, Rescue Me, Deadwood

RECORDED, SOME TIME DURING THE WEEK: Cold Case, Criminal Minds, CSI: Vegas, Without a Trace, South Park, , Two and a Half Men, Will and Grace, Scrubs, Arrested Development (OK, so it is gone, but I would if I could  ) Simpsons, Malcom in the Middle, Queer Eye for the Straight Guy, Dog, The Bounty Hunter, American Chopper, World Poker Tour

RECORDED, KEEP FOR WHENEVER: Seconds from Disaster, How its Made, Made in America with John Ratzenberger,

LIVE: NASCAR, College Basketball and Football, Golf*

Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why? *No I don't wait until it is over but I will often wait until it is at least 15 minutes behind so I can skip comercials*

Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films? *programs*

Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without? *most definitely, though I used to keep about 6 or so tapes going back in teh VCR days*

How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? *never, if I don;t watch, I will pause it. I only record things I actually want to watch*

How many programs do you record weekly? *About 35 or 40, though I have maybe 60 entries in Season PAss Manager, some are not on now and I'm sure I am forgetting some*

Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch?*A little, but not much*

On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo?*9*

If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind... *I would not really mind if it was not obnoxious and outside the flow of the program. Also, I detest on screen bugs or scrolling mesages*


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

_Do you fast forward commercials?_

Yes, mostly.

_Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked?_

Yes, all the time. I actually watch more commercials with Tivo than without, since whenever I see something that looks interesting, or is for a product I'm actually interested in, it's effortless to rewind and watch it at regular speed. (On my VCR or watching live TV I saw basically no commercials at all.)

_What is the first commercial you can think of?_

First thing that popped in my head was a preview for next week's 24.

_What is your favorite current commercial?_

Tons of ones I've enjoyed recently. Those Pepsi commercials with Jay Moore are pretty great.

_Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live?_

Since getting my Tivo I watch close to 100% recorded (with my VCR it was probably closer to 50-80%).

_Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded)_
Everything? Geez... okay, why not?
All recorded, new episodes only (and Im sure Im forgetting some):
Lost
Smallville
Stargate: SG1
Stargate: Atlantis
Now
Medium
Boston Legal
Law & Order
Law & Order: SVU
Law & Order: Criminal Intent
Heist
Alias
House
Scrubs
Family Guy
American Dad
The Simpsons
Nature
Nova
Scientific American Frontiers
Frontline
(Various PBS one-shot specials)
Saturday Night Live
Late Night with Conan OBrian
Power Rangers Mystic Force
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
The Tonight Show (Monday nights only)
24
The West Wing (when it doesnt conflict with other stuff)
Invasion

_Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why?
_

No. I rarly happen to start watching a show at the same time it's still being recorded, but I wouldn't wait for it to be finished.

_Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films?_

Way more shows than films.

_Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without?_

Probably a bit more with, but I'm watching what I actually want to watch.

_How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it?_

Not sure what this means. Walk away from it while it's still running? Never. Pause it and go do something else? All the time.

_How many programs do you record weekly?_

No idea exactly (I'd have to check my ToDo list for a couple of weeks...) I'd guess (very) roughly 25, just based on seeming to take two weeks to fill my Tivo, and then number of deleted shows on there.

_Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch?_

Not really, though it probably would if I had cable (and it has expanded the number of shows I try).

_On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo?_

9 I guess. 9.5? 

_
If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind..._

It would depend on how crass the product placement was. I guess it's just another thing we have to live with, like commercials.


----------



## oosik77 (Nov 22, 1999)

Do you fast forward commercials? Since 1998

Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked? Rarely

What is the first commercial you can think of? None

What is your favorite current commercial? None

Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live? All recorded. Occasionally I'll catch up to live. When I do I'l go watch something else and come back to finish up.

Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded) CSI, 24, American Idol, The Unit, others....

Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why? To not deal with commercials of course.

Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films? Programs. Movies on DVD.

Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without? Without a doubt.

How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? Rarely

How many programs do you record weekly? Dozens. I have about 42 seasons passes.

Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch? A bit, yes.

On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo? 11

If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind... As long as it wasn't totally in your face it's no biggie but if it were obvious advertising I'd find different programming.


----------



## zickdl (Apr 7, 2004)

Do you fast forward commercials? Yes


Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked? sometimes


What is the first commercial you can think of? don't know


What is your favorite current commercial? don't know


Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live? both


Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded) Alias, Veronica Mars. Start recorded until catch up with live. Others that record and I watch when I can.


Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why? Sometimes. If it is a show I can wait for. 


Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films? recorded programs


Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without? yes


How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? never


How many programs do you record weekly? 20


Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch? no


On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo? if 10 is high, then 10. Want other things to be like tivo, radio, people talking, etc... Constantly not paying attention and want to rewind 8 seconds like tivo


If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind...
Would not care as long as it was not like in 'Truman Show' and didn't distract from plot, show or otherwise distracting. Characters on tv still drive cars, drink pop, eat food, etc...


----------



## TomJHansen (Nov 6, 2000)

Do you fast forward commercials?
Yes
Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked?
Yes

What is the first commercial you can think of?
Jessica Simpson's pizza "these bits are made for poppin"

What is your favorite current commercial?
See above

Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live?
Mix

Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded)
Lost, American Idol, The Loop, The Office - all recorded

Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why?
Not really - you can start while it's recording

Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films?
Programs

Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without?
Yes...wouldn't have time to watch them all otherwise

How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? 
All the time (rerun's of Friends or Seinfeld that I've seen a bazillion times, for example)

How many programs do you record weekly?
4 Tivos, each with about 10 season passes, some daily - about 200

Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch?
Yes

On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo?
10

If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind... 
Happy. I think we are at a point where advertising in sports (which is the 50's model) is what should be done in prime time TV. Product placement where it makes sense is fine (such as what is done in a show like the loop or the office) - but not what they do on American Idol (a "commercial with the contestants"). I would prefer a ticker at the bottom of the screen with ads running while I'm watching to be honest.


----------



## djej1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Do you fast forward commercials? yes


Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked? yes


What is the first commercial you can think of?the one where the girl is complaining because a guy put her in his phone


What is your favorite current commercial? The Dwyane Wade commercial where it says " Fall 7 times. Get up 8." 


Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live? mix. I do this because sports often conflict with season pass recordings


Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded) recorded: family guy, grey's Anatomy, simpsons, south park, 24, king of queens, scrubs, how i met your mother, american dad, robot chicken, that 70s show, veronica mars, sportscenter, mind of mencia

live: sports


Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why? yes. So I can watch it after a later show on the same channel and not accidently see any spoilers for the later show.


Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films? recorded programs


Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without? yes


How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? not that often


How many programs do you record weekly? around 30


Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch? yes


On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo? 10


If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind... happy


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

Do you fast forward commercials? Yes

Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked? Very rarely

What is the first commercial you can think of? Victoria's Secret - probably the only one I've rewound in the past year.

What is your favorite current commercial? None

Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live? The only live TV is sports or kid's programming.

Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded) House, Lost, CSI (LV & Miami), Law & Order, L&O SVU, Medium, West Wing, NCIS, Close to Home, New...Old Christine, BullSh!t, I'm sure others. All recorded.

Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why? Never specifically wait, but the show's always over. Just a timing thing.

Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films? Recorded programs.

Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without? Yes, way more.

How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? At least once a day - pausing the program first.

How many programs do you record weekly? 10-15

Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch? Yes

On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo? 11

If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind... It would depend on how obvious it was. At this point, it is still pretty subtle. I don't think it will be long before the networks start pushing it in our faces. They are already out of control on the showing of ads (even if they are self promos during (on top of) the programming.


----------



## Denise_Z (Apr 3, 2006)

Do you fast forward commercials?
*Almost always*

Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked?
*I guess so.*

What is the first commercial you can think of?
*Can't really think of any actually
*
What is your favorite current commercial?
*Don't really have one.
*
Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live?
*A mix, but prefer to watch them recorded.
*
Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded)
_*RECORDED:*_
*How I Met Your Mother
**Two and a Half Men*
*Gilmore Girls*
*House*
*Veronica Mars*
*West Wing*
*Law and Order*
*My Name is Earl*
*ER*
*Law and Order: Criminal Intent*

_*LIVE:*_
*The Closer*
*NCIS*
*Monk*

Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why?
*Sure, but usually because I;m watching something else or not home.*

Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films?
*Recorded by far.*

Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without?
*More.*

How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? 
*I wouldn't say I walk away from it, but sometimes I start watching a rexorded program and then try to do something else while watching (like using the computer) and find that I end up not paying much attention to what's on.*

How many programs do you record weekly?
*I'd say 10 to 15 or 20.*

Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch?
*Not so far, but then we've only had it less than a month.*

On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo?
*8*

If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind...
*I wouldn't mind at all, IF it didn;t take away from the program itself. I don't know if they were paid placements or not, but a good example would be the way they worked things like Snapple, Pez and Junior Mints into Seinfeld. If it's done correctly it wouldn't bother me. After all, real people use real products, actually it's always sort of bugged me when someone on tv uses let's say, Coke, and you can tell it's Coke because of the color and design of the can, yet they cover up the name so that it just says "Cola" or something like that. I kind of know why they do it, but just sort of think it's sort of stupid anyway.*


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

*Do you fast forward commercials?
*
Yes
*
Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked?
*
Yes
*
Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live?
*
Mostly recorded. Sometimes in progress of being recorded.
*
Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded)
*
Generally, news scienc (discovery), sitcoms, some musc video stuff, some movies.
*
Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why?
*
I don't try yo do that, it just happens in the order of things.
*
Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films?
*
Programs
*
Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without?
*
I think so.
*
How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? 
*
Rarely
*
How many programs do you record weekly?
*
Hard to say, since the TiVo does all that, and I just watch em.
*
Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch?
*
Nope. Developments in my provider's offerings fulfilled that change.
*
On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo?
*
8
*
If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad?*

If the placement detraced from my enjoyment of the program, I'd be miffed.


----------



## JKay (Feb 8, 2001)

Do you fast forward commercials? Most of the time.


Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked? Yes


What is the first commercial you can think of? The stupid pharmaceutical ones that don't tell you what the med is for.


What is your favorite current commercial? Can't think of one


Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live? All recorded


Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded) Lost, 24, Law & Order, and the lame CIS shows


Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why? No


Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films? Recorded programs


Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without? Yes!


How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? Never


How many programs do you record weekly? 15


Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch? yes


On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo? 10


If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind... I hope it doesnt come to that, but we are already seeing it to some extent.


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

Do you fast forward commercials?
Always.

Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked?
Yes.

What is the first commercial you can think of?
Guys fall off roof trying to adjust dish antenna.

What is your favorite current commercial?
Can't think of a current one

Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live?
Mix

Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded)
Top 5:
Good Eats (r)
Dr Who (live, but delayed)
What Not to Wear (r)
Ghost in the Shell (r)
Nova (r)

Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why?
Yes, to skip ads

Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films?
Films

Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without?
No

How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? 
Never

How many programs do you record weekly?
About 12

Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch?
No

On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo?
9

If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind...
Sad as the writers would become more interested in working ads into the story than in writing a good story.


----------



## SeattleBrad (Jul 19, 2002)

For a more efficient way of collecting results, consider using something like www.surveymonkey.com


----------



## VagabondSW (Feb 23, 2006)

jessicasue said:


> Do you fast forward commercials?


Yes! I rarely watch "live" television since I got my TiVo.


> Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked?


No.


> What is the first commercial you can think of?


The commercial where the guys at "Mission Control" celebrate a rocket launch and the astronaut walks out of the bathroom. I think it is a Go-Gurt commercial or something. My 9 year old daughter loves it.


> What is your favorite current commercial?


The milk shake commercial where the guy "dances" with the cow.


> Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live?


Almost all recorded programs except for "live" events, such as sporting events.


> Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded)


American Idol, Fox News Watch, Special Report w/ Brit Hume, W.I.T.C.H., and 30-Minute Meals


> Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why?


All the time. Sometimes I'll get home before American Idol is over, so I'll take care of other things until the "live" showing ends. I do this so I can zip through the commercials.
[quotes]Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films?[/quote]Yes. However, I don't really watch recorded films because I don't waste my time watching films with commercials.


> Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without?


Yes.


> How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it?


Almost never, unless something unexpected comes up after I start a playback.


> How many programs do you record weekly?


Three or four, see above.


> Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch?


No.


> On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo?


I give it about a 7, but I rate my TV/Cable experience w/o TiVo a 3.


> If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind...


I would love it. Watching live TV or listening to live radio is an excercise in frustration because of the commercials. I do not have an hour to watch or listen to a show that actually runs a little over 30 minutes. In fact, after this last NFL season, I'm considering making it my last season watching NFL football games. I've alread stopped attending NFL games because they actually pause the action at the game for "commercial" breaks. So, fans who have paid a minimum of $40 per seat are sitting there with a break in the action for no other reason than the network is not done running its commercials.

Infuriating.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Do you fast forward commercials?
Yes

Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked?
Yes. See this

What is the first commercial you can think of?
Mitsubishi cars (I heard the theme song on a store PA today and it's been playing in my head)

What is your favorite current commercial?
None

Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live?
90% recorded

Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded)
Wow. Too many to list.

Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why?
No

Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films?
Programs

Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without?
No. I no longer turn on the TV and just watch what's on. I watch a program that I want to see.

How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? 
Almost never. Maybe 1 or 2 out of 25.

How many programs do you record weekly?
Probably 40 or 50. Not all of them get watched.

Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch?
Perhaps. It has changed what's frequently watched, certainly.

On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo?
9

If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind...
Probably somewhat sad, since the product placements can somewhat get blatant and distracting.


----------



## Georgia Guy (Feb 21, 2003)

Do you fast forward commercials? Yes


Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked? Yes


What is the first commercial you can think of? None


What is your favorite current commercial? Can't think of one


Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live? Recorded, always


Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded)
All recorded (none live)
24
House
Medium
Cash Cab
ER
My Name is Earl
Invasion
Over There
Surface
Superstitious
Alias
Sopranos
Deadwood
Desparate Housewives
Grey's Anatomy
Lost
Criminal Minds

Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why? Sometimes. I wait long enough (usually 15 min) so I can skip all the commercials


Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films? Programs


Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without? Yes


How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? rarely


How many programs do you record weekly? 15-20


Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch? yes


On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo? 7 (I do most recording on a Comcast HD DVR...Tivo for non-hd shows)


If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind... Don't really care, as long as its not so blatant that it distracts from the show).


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

Do you fast forward commercials?

Yes.

Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked?

Yes.

What is the first commercial you can think of?

"Look for.. the union label.."

What is your favorite current commercial?

"Sticking it to yourself?" Sprint spot with CEO talking to a lackey 

Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live?

I'll only watch live if it's time delayed enough to skip commercials.

Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded)

Number of car shows (Trucks!, Horsepower TV, Weekend Mechanic, Formula One, Pinks, Overhaulin, Rides etc.)
NHL hockey

Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why?

End, no. Significantly timeshifted, yes. 

Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films?

Programs

Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without?

Probably

How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it?

Rarely. I'm usually there to skip the commercials. 

How many programs do you record weekly?

Probably 100 or more. I don't watch nearly that many, though. 

Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch?

Yes.

On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo?

10. It's magic.

If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind...

Mostly happy. I would prefer that over banner ads or other obnoxious alternatives.

Brad


----------



## jlee745 (Apr 21, 2006)

Do you fast forward commercials? Yes


Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked?
Yes

What is the first commercial you can think of?
No ticks puppy commercial 
What is your favorite current commercial?
pupppy commercial

Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live?
mix
Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded)
American idol, survivor, antm, american inventor, ghost whisperer
Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why?
no


Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films?
recorded programs

Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without?
yes

How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? 


How many programs do you record weekly?30 plus


Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch?
yes

On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo?10


If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Somewhat sad cause we would not know what was new on the market


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Do you fast forward commercials? Yes, using the 30 second skip feature

Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked? If, while 30 sec skipping, I land in the middle of a commercial that looks interesting, I'll rewind and watch it all, but this is rare, and the commercial needs to be pretty eye-catching for that to happen.

What is the first commercial you can think of? A Dristan commercial.

What is your favorite current commercial? There are none I've recently seen, so I honestly can't think of one that was made in the last year.

Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live? All recorded.

Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded)
Scrubs, Southpark, Law and Order:Special Victims, all recorded

Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why? No. I rarely watch a show while it's recording live, but if I do, normally I'm watching an earlier part of the show while a later part is being recorded, so I can still fast forward through commericials. No need to wait until the whole show is finished before starting to watch it.

Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films? More programs than films, but not much more.

Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without? Yes probably, because by cutting out the commericials, it frees up more time to watch more shows.

How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? If by 'walk away' you mean decided I don't like it and stop the show and delete it, this rarely happens. Maybe a few times a year.

How many programs do you record weekly? About three. The others are one-time records and TiVo Suggestions.

Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch? Yes

On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo? 10.

If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind... Sad. Because right now I can fast forward, totally bypassing the advertising. Product placement would force me to watch the advertising.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Do you fast forward commercials?
*YES*

Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked?
*YES*

What is the first commercial you can think of?
*Prehistoric animal squishing caveman in FedEx commercial*

What is your favorite current commercial?
*SEE ABOVE*

Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live?
*MIX*

Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded)
*Family Guy (R), Grey's Anatomy (L), 24 (L), Surface (L), House (L), Boston Legal (L), Lost (R), Invasion (R), Office (R), Ghost Whisperer (L or R, depending on if we're home), Battlestar Galactica (R), Dr. Who (R), Reno 911 (R), The Shield (R). *

Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why?
* YES, TO AVOID COMMERCIALS!*

Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films?
*PROGRAMS*

Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without?
*YES*

How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? 
*NEVER*

How many programs do you record weekly?
*ABOUT A DOZEN*

Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch?
*YES*

On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo?
*9*

If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind...
*HAVE NO OPINION*


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Maybe I misunderstood, but I thought "What is the first commercial you can think of?" was asking us to name the earliest (first) commericial we ever saw (or remember seeing).

That's why I named the Dristan commercial (where man's face is superimposed with a kitchen drain, and they show the drain opening, symbolizing nasal relief for the man).


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

Do you fast forward commercials? Yes


Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked? Yes


What is the first commercial you can think of? Paris Hilton on a Bently


What is your favorite current commercial? The Comcast guy duct taped to a rocket.


Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live? 99% recorded


Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded)
24, American Idol, The Apprentice, The Amazing Race, Law and Order, My Name is Earl, 70's Show, The Office ... all recorded


Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why? No, but I will sometimes wait by watching something else I have recorded until about 15 mintes have gone by so I can skip the commercials.


Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films? Programs


Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without? Yes, I have a limited amount of time, but skipping commercials allows me to get through more programs.


How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? Never


How many programs do you record weekly? ~10 with season passes, and many more that TiVo suggests.


Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch? No


On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo? 8, only because there are some improvements like two tuners, and HD that I want. These are coming soon.


If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind...

It would bother me if the product placement was contrived and interfered with the plot, etc.


----------



## rlc1 (Sep 15, 2003)

Do you fast forward commercials? yes


Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked? yes


What is the first commercial you can think of? Hmm, I can't


What is your favorite current commercial? Are you kidding?


Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live? all recorded


Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded) Lost, Battlestar Galactica, Amazing Race, My Name Is Earl, The Shield, 24


Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why? No - I wait about 15 minutes into the show.


Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films? programs


Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without? absolutely


How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? rarely, it would only be for a repeat of something like Seinfeld that I've already seen 10 times.


How many programs do you record weekly? about 30


Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch? yes


On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo? 10


If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind... 
It would make me sad because now I've got the best of both worlds, there's commercial advertising and not that much product placement, but with my Tivo I can just ignore all the commercials.


----------



## tthor71 (May 27, 2005)

Do you fast forward commercials? Yes


Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked? Yes


What is the first commercial you can think of? Diet Pepsi, P Diddy pimped truck


What is your favorite current commercial? Diet Pepsi, "Diet Pepsi Machine"


Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live? Mostly recorded


Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded) Survivor, Lost, Apprentice, Amazing Race, How I met your Mother, ALL RECORDED


Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why? Yes, so I can fast forward commercials


Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films? programs


Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without? yes


How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? never


How many programs do you record weekly? 10


Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch? yes


On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo? 10


If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind


----------



## DamnDJ (Mar 19, 2003)

Do you fast forward commercials?
Yes

Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked?
Yes

What is the first commercial you can think of?
DiTech

What is your favorite current commercial?
None

Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live?
Mostly recorded, sometimes live.

Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded)
Recorded: The Apprentice, 24, Prison Break, House, American Idol, The Amazing Race, Lost, Alias, Invasion, The Daily Show, Mythbusters, Survivor, Real Time with Bill Maher, Big Love, Doctor Who, South Park, Modern Marvels

Live: HBO Boxing, CNN news

Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why?
Usually so I can fast forward commercials and uninteresting show segments.

Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films?
Recorded Programs

Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without?
Very much so

How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it?
Rarely, but I will some time watch the rest later, especially if it's late at night.

How many programs do you record weekly?
13

Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch?
Very much so

On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo?
8

If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind...

I find blatent product placement highly annoying. It's much easier to handle when it's in the background or a part of the natural flow of the show. It drives me up a wall when a character says, "I just got a new iPod! Look how great my new iPod is! Don't you wish you had an iPod too? Let me go recharge my iPod, be right back".


----------



## debest (May 24, 2003)

Do you fast forward commercials? Yes (30 second skip)


Have you ever rewound a commercial you liked? Yes


What is the first commercial you can think of? something from Victoria Secret


What is your favorite current commercial? Diet Pepsi, something from Victoria Secret


Do you watch all recorded programs or a mix of recorded and live? Only recorder


Which programs do you tune in weekly? (specify live or recorded) Lost (recorded), West Wing (recorded), The Daily Show (recorded), Nova (recorded)

Do you ever wait for a live show to end before watching it recorded? If so, why? Yes, so I can fast forward commercials


Do you watch more recorded programs or recorded films? programs


Do you watch more programs with TiVo than you would without? yes


How often do you play a recorded program and walk away from it? never


How many programs do you record weekly? 15


Has TiVo expanded the range of networks you watch? yes


On a scale from 1 to 10, how satisfied are you with your TiVo? 10


If product placement could replace commercial advertising would this make you 
happy or sad? Please state your feelings on the matter if you don't mind. I don't care either way at this point.


----------

